# warbirds



## sunny91 (May 3, 2005)

random pictures,

bye,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 3, 2005)

More great pictures.
With a name like "Currawong", that P-40 has _got_ to be Australian, eh Wildcat?


----------



## sunny91 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks nonskimmer for the reply,
just tell me if i put too munch pictures,

bye,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 3, 2005)

Well they look fine to me. You may want to put them in the 'Wallpaper/Picture Album' though.
Just scroll to the very top of this page, and you'll see it listed in the menu below the title "*Aircraft of World War II*".

Just a suggestion.


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2005)

More good shots, Sunny! C'est bon photo. Exusez-moi, ma francais est mal. I hope that made sense, I know it is in the wrong context for proper french. "my french is bad". It's only been about 20 years since I studied it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Yesh great pics! 8)


----------

